# 10 yr old OTTB Mare



## Nmgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

These arent the best pictures for conformation so i apologize! Here is my 10 year old OTTB mare. please critique her as much as you can! i want to know the good points and the bad points with her. I would like to get her to do trails and some barrel racing if possible. i would also like to breed her sometime next year. She is registered.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

pretty nice horse. Really. Good bone, low knees and hocks. A little camped under behind and the coupling is a bit weak. Wish her peak of croup were smoother.

She would benefit from being ridden at a trot up hills on a loose rein and the rider in a 2 point position. LOTS of that would really help this horse a lot.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Elana, do you notice anything about this mare's front legs? I can't put my finger on it, but in every picture, something bothers me. Apart from that and being campy, she looks ok.

I would ask though, why the owner is considering breeding. Thousands of OTTBs are entering rescue and killer auctions, weekly. SO many already here, need caring homes. I just cannot see any reason to breed an OTTB mare these days, registered or not. The market is already saturated.

JMHO

Lizzie


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Elana, do you notice anything about this mare's front legs? I can't put my finger on it, but in every picture, something bothers me. Apart from that and being campy, she looks ok.
> 
> I would ask though, why the owner is considering breeding. Thousands of OTTBs are entering rescue and killer auctions, weekly. SO many already here, need caring homes. I just cannot see any reason to breed an OTTB mare these days, registered or not. The market is already saturated.
> 
> ...


Her pasterns and fetlocks look almost swollen to me. Is that what it is?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is a bit over at the knee and she could use shoes on her front feet. She looks like she is a bit underslung at the heel and the feet are chipped. 

As to barrel racing.. how tall is this horse? She just does not look like a barrel racing prospect to me at all. Too long in the body really.. and not enough engine. A barrel horse needs to be as supple as an accordion.. able to collect and extend and drive forward like a small jet. That is why smallish (15hh) Quarter Horses with big rear ends tend to excel at this sport. 

I could see this horse doing lower level dressage.. maybe doing 2'6" jumping and trails most certainly. I do not see her EXCELLING at anything (tho with the right attitude some horses excel anyway). 

I have worked for a Thoroughbred breeder foaling mares (2011 NYS Breeder of the year in fact). I can tell you that this horse, unless she is Black Type, is NOT A BREEDING PROSPECT. Her rear end is not good enough and her coupling is not good enough and her top line is not good enough. 

It must be realized that of all the Thoroughbreds hitting the ground, only 3% actually race successfully (either steeplechase or flat). It is those that should be bred. Every other Thoroughbred has to find another job. There are lines that do excel at hunter/jumper, Point to Points, three day and so forth.. and SOME of those are breeding worthy for sure. 

All the rest? NOT. This horse, while nice enough, is NOT THAT NICE and is part of 'all the rest' and not a breeding prospect. You can buy much better (and sometimes rescue much better) for way less than the cost of breeding/foaling, raising a foal from this one.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

That's it, Chiilaa and Elana, she is over at the knee and I think, swollen. 

In this difficult climate of the entire horse industry, it would be nice to see only_ the_ very best in any breed, bred at all. Registration means nothing, if the horses themselves, are not of superb quality. Certainly, horses of mediocre quality and even poor quality, can make wonderful mounts and often excel in some diciplines, but it doesn't mean they should be bred. I'm sure this mare is a lovely friend and has found an owner who enjoys her. It would also be sad if the owner does decide to breed and possibly lose the mare in the process. I really hope she really considers most carefully, her thoughts on breeding.

Lizzie


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> That's it, Chiilaa and Elana, she is over at the knee and I think, swollen.
> 
> In this difficult climate of the entire horse industry, it would be nice to see only_ the_ very best in any breed, bred at all. Registration means nothing, if the horses themselves, are not of superb quality. Certainly, horses of mediocre quality and even poor quality, can make wonderful mounts and often excel in some diciplines, but it doesn't mean they should be bred. I'm sure this mare is a lovely friend and has found an owner who enjoys her. It would also be sad if the owner does decide to breed and possibly lose the mare in the process. I really hope she really considers most carefully, her thoughts on breeding.
> 
> Lizzie


Same for dogs.


----------



## Nmgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Shes about 16 HH also and shes REALLY FAST! im trying to get her other papers. i know shes won 1st place in racing a couple of times 2nd multiple times and 3rd and 4th She hasn't been raced since she was 5 or 6 years old and didn't get much attention or work with her for years after racing. That's why i purchased her. she was thin and i hated to see such a beautiful horse go thru what she was getting put thru.

She is lacking a lot of muscle but i was working on her weight at first. once i can ride again ( in 2 weeks ) i will be trying to get that muscle built up more. and see if it improves some of her conformation.

I went today and put some boards up to see if she would even attempt to step over so once i got her to step over it ( took not even 5 minutes! ) i ran and jumped over it myself so she was watching me once i grabbed her lead rope she already knew what to do she trotted and jumped it  so that surprised me. i'm not sure on English riding or jumping but with her i'm willing to learn any kind of style riding


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I thank you for not becoming upset, with some of our thoughts. I would suggest having a vet check out those front legs, before doing anything strenuous with her though.

Of course, maybe it's just me, but I think of a Thoroughbred being used for English type riding. 

Good luck with your girl and do keep us posted with her progress. It seems she was lucky to have ended up in your care.

Lizzie


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

"Same for dogs. "

Ain't that the truth Elana. I showed and trained dogs, for over 50 years, but in all those years, bred very few litters. I remember, when only three of us, all across the US, were doing Great Dane Rescue. It wasn't needed. Now, there are many GD rescues in every city. Same with other breeds. Sad situation for the world of canines, just as it is in horses.

Lizzie


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

There just isn't a market for the majority of horses even if they're professionally trained unless they are truly exceptional.

Sometimes younger folks get carried away by the idea of breeding their animals - I know I did as a kid. When you say _"the foal will always be mine"_ to assure others that it will always be cared for, you aren't being realistic. Lots of things can happen - circumstances change over 25 years. You will find yourself with limited resources, the withdrawal of parental support, perhaps health problems or tragedy. Priorities change when you are young and you may want to travel or live where it is expensive to keep horses. 

I like this mare - she looks like a sweet girl and a decently built horse. I'll bet she makes a terrific horse to train and learn on. Do her a favor though and don't breed her.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

She looks so very sweet!

I too would not breed her. She already has a weak back. Breeding her would only make that worse. Also, she has a roach. 

I hope that you don't take offence. There are SO many horses right now, due to the poor economy. I would not personally breed a horse unless they had impecable confirmation and attitude. There are too many neglected and unwanted horses right now.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My first horse was a slow OTTB so had only a couple of races. A gal had bo't him and put good time on him. He became an awesome all around horse and best of all he had a wonderful mind to work with. Sensitive to leg and rein pressure. Rode him engish, western, gamed, jumped to 3'6, trail rode. Beautiful floaty gaits. TB's are great horses and I'd take one over a qh any day.


----------

